# Oil portrait



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

This is my first full colour oil portrait that I've completed, let me know what you think 











Fb page - www.facebook.com/sadiecullenart 
Instagram - sadiecullen_


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

I think its awesome! You really captured his facial expression perfectly! Everyone makes that face when the sun is in their eyes. Nice blebd if colors...great job!


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

easily the best thing I have seen of yours.


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

Thankyou both  I'm definitely quite proud of this one, I've always struggled with colour so I glad I'm finally getting the hang of it . 
Here's another one I'm working on at the moment


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I am impressed.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Good piece of work SadieCullen!


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

Thankyou both


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

*Finished *

Here's a finished scanned picture of the second portrait


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

it looks great. you have a very beautiful model.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice work Ms.Cullen!


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

thanks alot everyone, 
and thanks dleeg its a self portrait


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Sadie cullen said:


> thanks alot everyone,
> and thanks dleeg its a self portrait


you are welcome


----------



## bigin amatya (May 10, 2014)

the facial expression is really appreciable....


----------

